# 8 string guitar band from Australia!!



## Adriatic (Jul 10, 2009)

www.myspace.com/adriaticband 

there are two songs recorded with my Intrepid (the first two) 

please listen, watch, befriend, comment!!!

enjoy!!

Mike.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 10, 2009)

i am officially hooked

i just need to hear the music together with the singer..let's hope he doesn't only scream!!!

good stuff, let me know when you go some new tracks. have you got / do you plan to make an EP?


----------



## Adriatic (Jul 10, 2009)

we go into the studio in 2 weeks time and will have an ep ready shortly after..

cant wait..although, last time i was in a studio was when sep. 11th happened in the US. lets hope nothing like that happens this time round.. eeeh...


----------



## JonnHatch (Jul 10, 2009)

Change your name to Meshuggah... wait.. nvm


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 10, 2009)

change the name to my sugar!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 10, 2009)

Adriatic said:


> we go into the studio in 2 weeks time and will have an ep ready shortly after..
> 
> cant wait..although, last time i was in a studio was when sep. 11th happened in the US. lets hope nothing like that happens this time round.. eeeh...



wooaa that's pretty bad!!!

well, good luck and give us a shout when it is ready to hit the shops !!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 10, 2009)

sweet man, a little _too_ much like Meshuggah, but awesome none the less


----------



## Adriatic (Jul 10, 2009)

meshuggah is the one band we all love.. and we are a young band still in search of our own sound.. but we are making music we love to hear..


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 10, 2009)

stuffs good bro

I'd be happy if my band was a "little too like" one of my favorite bands.

The band I'm in right now will constantly be compared to eyes set to kill.

oi...


----------



## WrathOfGirth (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude I'm loving the sound, listening to it right now, keep us all updated this is awesome =]


----------



## bcboz (Jul 29, 2009)

fuck yes.
love it


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds awesome bro!


----------



## warped (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow - sounds great!! If you even make the trip to play in Melbourne and need a band to open or anything give us a bell..


----------



## Adriatic (Aug 23, 2009)

hey dudes.... just put up a cover of a portishead song... also another track up!!!


----------

